# Jel Claws



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Anyone ever try these????

http://www.jelclaws.com/start.php

Interesting.He has them on ebay for a fair price.I may give them a spin,pun intended.

Mike


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Anyone ever try these????
> 
> http://www.jelclaws.com/start.php
> 
> ...


We've tried 'em Mike...again and again and again on all kinds of chassis. They are dust magnets even on my track which is always quite clean. They go away after a lap, every time. I swear they suck crap out of thin air. 

We really wanted to see 'em work and still try them out here and there, but so far it ain't happening.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Gene....

Thanks,I will stick to SuperTires then.

I have a rough idea of what the material they are made of is like.I figured they would be dust magnets.Not to mention that they are all one size,as far as I could tell.

Mike


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They do four HO sizes.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I tried some Tuff Ones size...*

And I would agree with Gene. As soon as they find dust the traction goes away.
I would rate them as one step above stock tires, but not as good as other silicone tires... (If that is what they are made of...)

Scott


----------

